# Whitbarrow Village/England's Lake District



## beejaybeeohio (Nov 3, 2014)

We just got an exchange via the very helpful Ann Bylth at UKRE for Whitbarrow Village near Penrith in Cumbria.  From what she tells me it is more of a quartershare resort.  I have read very positive reviews on Trip Advisor, but wonder if any Tuggers have been there...if so, please share your experiences.

Also, would love to hear suggestions of what to do in the area.

Thanks!


----------



## windmillhill (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi BJB,

Why don't you have a look at the National Park website http://www.lakedistrict.gov.uk .  Looks as though there's lots of useful information on there.  We own a timeshare at Langdale which is further south than Penrith and we go there every year.

Do please ask if you have any particular questions and we might be able to help. 

Rosemary


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Nov 5, 2014)

*Thanks, Rosemary*

I will bookmark the link you posted!  I did find some reviews of Whitbarrow here on TUG under "Seasons at Whitbarrow Village"...mostly positive as were those on Trip Advisor.  We are really looking forward to our trip next year...Iceland, Paris, a Fjords cruise, a week at Sutton Hall in Thirsk and then the week at Whitbarrow!


----------



## Laurie (Nov 5, 2014)

Can't comment on Whitbarrow Village, but we spent a week at Quaysiders Club a few years back, and Lake District is truly a beautiful area. 

Favorite spots were Langdale area - beautiful hike at what I recall as being the end of the road (lucky you, windmillhill, to own a timeshare in there) - and Keswick area, and the top of the hill up from Ambleside, and... it took us a week to drive thru most of it, so we only had time for just a couple of hiking outings - we'd originally planned for 2 weeks, which would have been better!

The northern end of Lake District was IMO prettier and less peopled than the southern end, so your exchange sounds like a good choice.


----------



## Mindfields (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi,

Not sure if you've already been yet so won't write to much. 

Stayed at Whitbarrow village in late August of this year. 
We own with Marriott which I'd consider 5 star quality & I'd place the Whitbarrow at 3 star. It's Quaint & Cosy rather than luxurious. 

Biggest recommendation is to have a car as it's pretty far from any major point of interest or towns.

If you haven't been yet I'll write a more detailed review.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 11, 2014)

*Not been yet*



Mindfields said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not sure if you've already been yet so won't write to much.
> 
> ...



I'm okay with quaint & cozy...it seems that many of UK/European timeshares we've stayed in fit that description. We will be renting a car so plan on exploring the northern Lakes district during our time there.

I'd love to hear more details about the resort and the places you visited while there, thanks!


----------



## Mindfields (Dec 11, 2014)

beejaybeeohio said:


> I'd love to hear more details about the resort and the places you visited while there, thanks!



OK then, (deep breath. . . )

The resort is small compared to a Marriott or Diamond so location of your apartment is not going to be that important. 
We got assigned an Eamont Cottage which I assume is the oldest/original buildings, lots of wood beams & quaint architecture but was very creaky and the kitchen had a sloped roof which meant getting a sun tan from the ceiling light whenever you stood at the sink (and I'm under 6"). Biggest irritant was the fact that both bathrooms had no shelving/storage. Just Porcelain ware & hooks on the door.
The other units like the "Kirkstones" look much more modern and I'd recommend asking for one of those.

Staff are very friendly in a "Mumsy" manner rather than a US Service industry way. They loved chatting with our toddler & helpful with directions for shops & sites.

The facilities are pretty simple. Small crazy golf course, kids playground & a heated indoor pool. There's also a "games room" that was just a room with a dingy pool table (tokens) & table tennis.

There's a restaurant and bar. Didn't eat in the restaurant and the bar food was average fare. a few local beers available (mainly bottled) and the mainstream lagers. Had a live local 2 piece acoustic band playing when we visited which was actually quite pleasant.
We tended to grab some good local produce & cook for ourselves. 
There's a decent Farm shop opposite the main A road junction called "Cockslake farm" which has a quality butcher & does a some nice pies. Closest town would be in Penrith which is a mix of local shops & the usual huge supermarkets.

Location wise it's actually outside the lake district and requires a 30 min drive to get to Ambleside or Windermere. Most direct route would be over Kirkstone pass (highest pass in england) which is a great drive/hike/cycle. Stopped at the Kirkstone pass inn for a local brew & great views. 

We did the Ullswater "steamers" (http://www.ullswater-steamers.co.uk/) on a round the lake pass which the kids really enjoyed. Felt a bit less commercial than the Windermere steamers. 
It's also partnered with the Ravenglass & Eskdale railway (http://ravenglass-railway.co.uk/) which is Waaaay over to the West of the lake district (about a 1 hr drive). It's a narrow guage steam railway & best option is the open air carriages. Was the highlight of the holiday for our kids (& me tbh). Couple of Really good Pubs in the village of Boot which is at one end of the railway.
Most direct route take you over Hardknott Pass which is the steepest road in the UK. Whilst I'd class Kirkstone pass as fun to drive, I'd say Hardknott pass is challenging, it's not all tarmac & at times feels like a windy goat track.  goat track. Remote & breathtaking views though. On the way back we opted for the longer route which was a much easier/boring drive.

 For hiking we had to restrict ourselves to the simple walks (had a baby stroller) & used the "miles without stiles" page from the lake district national park.
http://www.lakedistrict.gov.uk/visiting/thingstodo/walking/mileswithoutstiles

Derwentwater Lakeshore was a particularly pleasant walk.

Overall a nice staycation for us. We traded a Marriott Studio for the 2BR Eamont cottage so was overall pretty happy with what we got. Previously we've stayed at Lakeland village which is nicer & in a better location but if your planning on spending the majority of the day out hiking & exploring local pubs & brews then it'll be a lovely holiday.

Hope that helps!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 12, 2014)

*Thank you so much!*

Minefields, all the information you have taken the time to post is very helpful.  I am not sure where our unit will be as we are only in a 1-bedroom.  The week we are there is a school holiday, so there will be more tourists in the Lakes district, but I'm hoping they stay south. Your links are especially useful.  Never thought about a narrow-gauge so will definitely check that out.  We're looking for some easy hiking, too so will check out the Nat'l park suggestions. I think I found in some prior research that the Ullswater steamer is sort of a HoHo cruise.

I also want to publicly thank Tuggers Richard & Krystyna who have been a godsend in helping us plan our time at our exchange week at Sutton Hall, Thirsk, the week prior to Whitbarrow Village.

Thanks so much!


----------

